# EMTLife Announces Premium Memberships



## MMiz (Dec 9, 2012)

EMTLifers,

Are you looking to get more out of EMTLife while supporting the community?

EMTLife offers premium memberships to those who wish to support the  ongoing growth and maintenance of the community. To show our  appreciation for your support, premium memberships come with additional  perks:


Private Forum for Premium Members
Larger Private Message Inbox
Extended Editing Privileges
Ability to Change Username
_and much more!_
Learn more about Premium EMTLife membership upgrades!


----------



## medic417 (Dec 9, 2012)

You should give all that are over 4000 posts free premium memberships as thanks for helping make emtlife a popular site and getting it high up on the search engines.


----------



## MMiz (Dec 9, 2012)

medic417 said:


> You should give all that are over 4000 posts free premium memberships as thanks for helping make emtlife a popular site and getting it high up on the search engines.


I'm hoping we can start rewarding members with high post counts, but I don't think it'll be through this program.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 9, 2012)

We get a key-chain? Count me in


----------



## CANDawg (Dec 9, 2012)

Done and done. This forum helped me a lot when I was first getting into EMS, so I'm more than willing to help pay back some of the costs of webhosting and upkeep. The perks are great too!! 

One request: Can you the "Premium Membership" link in the upper navigation bar disappear once you've been upgraded to premium membership? My 'User CP' link isn't in the same spot anymore. My muscle memory is confused!


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 9, 2012)

Repost...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 9, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Repost...



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Forgot about that one.


----------



## Jon (Dec 9, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Repost...


Are you asking for that avatar? We can make that happen, you know!


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 9, 2012)

So when does everyone get their new tag?








Edit... almost simulpost...


----------



## exodus (Dec 9, 2012)

I wish this posted last week when I had some money! >.>


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 9, 2012)

exodus said:


> I wish this posted last week when I had some money! >.>



Well, your Christmas money should be showing up in a couple of weeks.  We'll wait.


----------



## Jon (Dec 9, 2012)

There's always next week.


Or, you could drop the hint to someone _special_. Might even be someone that just wants you to spend more time here so you'll be out of their hair.
 :rofl:


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 9, 2012)

I remember when a certain other site started asking for donations from it's loyal following to help improve/upgrade services with all kinds of perks bestowed upon those who did so.

Then soon after general membership was toyed with.

All of this was met with resounding indignation including affirmation from this site that no fees would ever be imposed.

While this is a voluntary action at this time for those who can to do so and enjoy a perk or two, it is a slippery slope once you start. History and the accurate documentation and recall of it can be your friend.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 9, 2012)

akflightmedic said:


> I remember when a certain other site started asking for donations from it's loyal following to help improve/upgrade services with all kinds of perks bestowed upon those who did so.
> 
> Then soon after general membership was toyed with.
> 
> ...



We're aware of that...it's taken us three years to get to this point, since we first started discussing it.  It was not a decision we implemented lightly.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 9, 2012)

Premium+ should have larger file size avatars as well.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 9, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Premium+ should have larger file size avatars as well.



Not sure we want to do that.  A one line response would then take up more screen space.  We'll discuss it, though.


----------



## CANDawg (Dec 9, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Premium+ should have larger file size avatars as well.



Not sure I agree. Remember that everyone who loads a thread you posted in loads your avatar as well. I don't want to wait 20 seconds for a page to load every time I jump into the 100% Directionless Thread because one prolific poster has a 5MB gif as an avatar.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 9, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> Not sure I agree. Remember that everyone who loads a thread you posted in loads your avatar as well. I don't want to wait 20 seconds for a page to load every time I jump into the 100% Directionless Thread because one prolific poster has a 5MB gif as an avatar.



Especially in Tapatalk.


----------



## CANDawg (Dec 9, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Especially in Tapatalk.



Oh God.. DEFINITELY in Tapatalk.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 9, 2012)

It says we can change our screen name. I want to change mine to Mr. Brown :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 9, 2012)

firefite said:


> It says we can change our screen name. I want to change mine to Mr. Brown :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:



That brings up a point we want to make....
You will not be allowed to change your screen name to that of a former member, or a member that has changed theirs to something else.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 9, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> firefite said:
> 
> 
> > It says we can change our screen name. I want to change mine to Mr. Brown :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> ...



So Mrs. Brown is still open?
:wub:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 9, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> So Mrs. Brown is still open?
> :wub:



Only for you.:rofl:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 9, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> That brings up a point we want to make....
> You will not be allowed to change your screen name to that of a former member, or a member that has changed theirs to something else.



What about a current users name? I think nvrob suits me pretty well :rofl:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 9, 2012)

firefite said:


> What about a current users name? I think nvrob suits me pretty well :rofl:


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 9, 2012)

firefite said:


> What about a current users name? I think nvrob suits me pretty well :rofl:




That's it... I'm changing mine to "firefites"


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 9, 2012)

Can we pay extra for infraction immunity? Or Premium+ should come with a Get out of Jail (Ban) Free card


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 9, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Can we pay extra for infraction immunity? Or Premium+ should come with a Get out of Jail (Ban) Free card


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 9, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> That's it... I'm changing mine to "firefites"



It's very touching that I'm your role model :rofl:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 9, 2012)

firefite said:


> It's very touching that I'm your role model :rofl:



Right after Mrs. Brown.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 9, 2012)

I am in! Next time I get paid! I have wanted to change my name to just Anjel FOREVER!


----------



## CANDawg (Dec 9, 2012)

Sorry, I just submitted to change MY name to Anjel.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 9, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> ChaseZ33 said:
> 
> 
> > Can we pay extra for infraction immunity? Or  Premium+ should come with a Get out of Jail (Ban) Free card




How about pardons? Anyone have KevD's contact info?


----------



## Achilles (Dec 9, 2012)

What about deleting our own threads? for 24 hours as well?

Tax deductible right?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 9, 2012)

Achilles said:


> What about deleting our own threads? for 24 hours as well?
> 
> Tax deductible right?



No to both.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 9, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> No to both.



Why "no" to tax deductible?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 9, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Why "no" to tax deductible?



Because we're not a tax exempt (501.c.3) corporation.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 9, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Because we're not a tax exempt (501.c.3) corporation.




You might consider doing something, least another Righthaven [Summer's Eve] comes along.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 9, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Because we're not a tax exempt (501.c.3) corporation.



Why no to delete threads for 24 hours?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 9, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Why no to delete threads for 24 hours?



We don't delete anything here...

Besides, just because you start the thread doesn't mean you should have the ability to delete it along with everyone else's posts and responses in it.


----------



## MMiz (Dec 9, 2012)

akflightmedic said:


> I remember when a certain other site started asking for donations from it's loyal following to help improve/upgrade services with all kinds of perks bestowed upon those who did so.
> 
> Then soon after general membership was toyed with.
> 
> ...



From 2004-2011 EMTLife was ad-free with all active members enjoying equal access to features.  We took pride in our open access to information, ad-free experience, and for our fierce commitment to remain independent and free.  The forum has been, and always will be, advertising-free for members.  

Running EMTLife costs money.  Like most running websites, I found the start-up costs to be nominal.  As the site has grown, especially within the past two years, expenses have increased.    
In 2012 EMTLife guests began seeing advertising when browsing the forum.  For the first time in the site's history the site is bringing in income to help offset costs.

I don't know what happened with the other community because I'm not an active member there.  I do know that we've never required users to register to view forum content and that we've never taken features away from our users.  The features added with Premium Membership are available to enhance the EMTLife experience.

If you notice a change in the community because of Premium Memberships, or have seen something happen at another community, please PM me and let me know.

While I don't like change and I don't like the idea of elevating some members above others, I hope that members see Premium Membership as an opportunity to support our community.

For the first time members can request username changes, have a longer period of time to edit their posts, and have increased PM storage capacity.

Memberships are set as one-time payments, and we'll evaluate whether they're a worthwhile feature as we move forward.  If you ever notice a degradation of features or a change in the community spirit/mood please let me know.

Best,


----------



## MMiz (Dec 9, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I am in! Next time I get paid! I have wanted to change my name to just Anjel FOREVER!


You don't need to be a paying member to change your username, you can do it now.  You have 100+ posts.

Try: http://www.emtlife.com/profile.php?do=requestusername


----------



## Achilles (Dec 9, 2012)

What about an lifetime membership?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 9, 2012)

Achilles said:


> What about an lifetime membership?



We'll think about that....good idea.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 10, 2012)

MMiz said:


> You don't need to be a paying member to change your username, you can do it now.  You have 100+ posts.
> 
> Try: http://www.emtlife.com/profile.php?do=requestusername



Whaaaa????? I thought you could never ever ever change your user name!!!???

Totally made my day.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 10, 2012)

Anjel said:


> Whaaaa????? I thought you could never ever ever change your user name!!!???
> 
> Totally made my day.



You couldn't ... until today.  It is our holiday present to our members.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 10, 2012)

Given that we are now allowing members to request that their username be changed, we'd like to ask the following...

If you do request a name change, keep in mind that our members have gotten to know you by your original name.  If you change it to something drastically different, it will cause some minor difficulties with everyone else.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 10, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Given that we are now allowing members to request that their username be changed, we'd like to ask the following...
> 
> If you do request a name change, keep in mind that our members have gotten to know you by your original name.  If you change it to something drastically different, it will cause some minor difficulties with everyone else.



I am liking that a few people are changing to their first name. It adds a friendlier "Cheers" type of feel to the forum :wub:


----------



## Jon (Dec 10, 2012)

Chase said:


> Can we pay extra for infraction immunity? Or Premium+ should come with a Get out of Jail (Ban) Free card


Funny thing - we actually joked about this earlier this evening.

It's covered in he FAQ that you don't get special privileges. This has been a common trend in sites I've seen with paid supporting memberships. We don't want to start a two-tiered punishment system. As it is - ours is quite fair. You usually have to try pretty hard to get a ban.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 10, 2012)

Chase said:


> I am liking that a few people are changing to their first name. It adds a friendlier "Cheers" type of feel to the forum :wub:



Tried to change mine to Rob but it wont let me


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 10, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Tried to change mine to Rob but it wont let me



Somebody already has it.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 10, 2012)

Jon said:


> Funny thing - we actually joked about this earlier this evening.
> 
> It's covered in he FAQ that you don't get special privileges. This has been a common trend in sites I've seen with paid supporting memberships. We don't want to start a two-tiered punishment system. As it is - ours is quite fair. You usually have to try pretty hard to get a ban.



What's even funnier is that we used the same phrase of "Get out of jail free" card.

:rofl:


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 10, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> What's even funnier is that we used the same phrase of "Get out of jail free" card.
> 
> :rofl:



Maybe it is just a coincidence many of the premium members are also the :censored::censored::censored::censored: disturbers of the forum


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 10, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Somebody already has it.



Lies. I've never seen them.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 10, 2012)

Chase said:


> Maybe it is just a coincidence many of the premium members are also the :censored::censored::censored::censored: disturbers of the forum



Not even close...


----------



## Jon (Dec 10, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Lies. I've never seen them.



You could always be MedicRob.... Oh. Wait. Never mind. Forget I said that.

Sadly there are many names where someone signed up and then has barely, if ever, posted. It's a bummer, but we can't do anything about it.


----------



## CANDawg (Dec 10, 2012)

Jon said:


> You could always be MedicRob.... Oh. Wait. Never mind. Forget I said that.
> 
> Sadly there are many names where someone signed up and then has barely, if ever, posted. It's a bummer, but we can't do anything about it.



You could always do a member prune.

Send an email to anyone who hasn't logged in within the last year and has less than 10 posts. If they don't log in within 30 days, delete the account.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 10, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> You could always do a member prune.
> 
> Send an email to anyone who hasn't logged in within the last year and has less than 10 posts. If they don't log in within 30 days, delete the account.



Huh?!
Great minds think alike!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 10, 2012)

Jon said:


> You could always be MedicRob.... Oh. Wait. Never mind. Forget I said that.
> 
> Sadly there are many names where someone signed up and then has barely, if ever, posted. It's a bummer, but we can't do anything about it.



Bummer.


----------



## CANDawg (Dec 10, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Bummer.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 10, 2012)

Chase said:


> Maybe it is just a coincidence many of the premium members are also the :censored::censored::censored::censored: disturbers of the forum



No! Jpinfv isn't premium


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 10, 2012)

Achilles said:


> No! Jpinfv isn't premium




JPINFV is a poor medical student living student loan check to student loan check.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 10, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> JPINFV is a poor medical student living student loan check to student loan check.



10,000 + posts you should be grandfathered in.


----------



## Clare (Dec 10, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> JPINFV is a poor medical student living student loan check to student loan check.



I know medical students complain about their debt, but honestly, my two friends who have just graduated will earn $70,000 a year as a House Surgeon and by the time they are a Senior Registrar in 5 years time they will be on $90-100,000 then even more as a Consultant so it's all relative ...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 10, 2012)

Clare said:


> I know medical students complain about their debt, but honestly, my two friends who have just graduated will earn $70,000 a year as a House Surgeon and by the time they are a Senior Registrar in 5 years time they will be on $90-100,000 then even more as a Consultant so it's all relative ...



Yea...but many still scrape by to get to that level. I don't see your point.


----------



## Clare (Dec 10, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Yea...but many still scrape by to get to that level. I don't see your point.



The Paramedic degree costs about $20,000 (at most, mine less) with a starting salary of about $38,000 and the top salary you can make hope to make, ever, as an Intensive Care Paramedic is about $65,000.  A Medical degree costs about $70,000, starting salary as a House Surgeon is about $70,000 and after 5 years you will be on about $90,000, rising to $120,000-$150,000 as a Consultant (so after 7 years).  

So while the cost of a medical degree is quite high, it is almost one of the highest, the pay is also extremely high and starting salary tops what many other professions, even health professions, will make after five to ten years into their jobs or simply exceeds what they can ever hope to make; an Intensive Care Paramedic with 5 or even 10 years on the job will never make the $70k a first year House Officer makes.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 10, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Yea...but many still scrape by to get to that level. I don't see your point.




Regardless of how much he will potentially make in the future it does not change the fact that at this current time, he is broke as a joke.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 10, 2012)

Clare said:


> I know medical students complain about their debt, but honestly, my two friends who have just graduated will earn $70,000 a year as a House Surgeon and by the time they are a Senior Registrar in 5 years time they will be on $90-100,000 then even more as a Consultant so it's all relative ...




I'll probably have around $4-500,000 in debt when I graduate, have 3-4 years of making $40-50,000 while working 60-80 hours a week (80 is the cap, and it's really an open joke since many students falsify their hours anyways to stay under it). This doesn't even take into account the lost wages during undergrad and medical school (and people like me, grad school as well) or interest on the loan principle.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 10, 2012)

Clare said:


> The Paramedic degree costs about $20,000 (at most, mine less) with a starting salary of about $38,000 and the top salary you can make hope to make, ever, as an Intensive Care Paramedic is about $65,000.  A Medical degree costs about $70,000, starting salary as a House Surgeon is about $70,000 and after 5 years you will be on about $90,000, rising to $120,000-$150,000 as a Consultant (so after 7 years).



$70k is about my loans for a year, give or take, including living expenses. 



> So while the cost of a medical degree is quite high, it is almost one of the highest, the pay is also extremely high and starting salary tops what many other professions, even health professions, will make after five to ten years into their jobs or simply exceeds what they can ever hope to make; an Intensive Care Paramedic with 5 or even 10 years on the job will never make the $70k a first year House Officer makes.


Except how much longer has the paramedic been making money for. Opportunity cost, the cost that no one on the outside looks at.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 10, 2012)

Chase said:


> Regardless of how much he will potentially make in the future it does not change the fact that at this current time, he is broke as a joke.



Exactly what I was trying to get at. I saw a cool article with a graph comparing total income over a lifetime of a UPS driver and a Doctor and the UPS driver had the MD beat out until the mid to late 40s if I remember correctly.


----------



## Sharky (Dec 10, 2012)

Seriously? $10 more and you'll throw in a _keychain_?

:rofl:


----------



## Hunter (Dec 10, 2012)

i should get two key chains since i didn't have a paypal account prior to this <.<


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 10, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Exactly what I was trying to get at. I saw a cool article with a graph comparing total income over a lifetime of a UPS driver and a Doctor and the UPS driver had the MD beat out until the mid to late 40s if I remember correctly.



Ya but that UPS driver will never own a Lamborghini or a Yacht   Damn Cardiologists


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 10, 2012)

medic417 said:


> You should give all that are over 4000 posts free premium memberships as thanks for helping make emtlife a popular site and getting it high up on the search engines.



No, over 8,200 posts! Just kidding. Good idea, sounds very familiar!


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 10, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I'll probably have around $4-500,000 in debt when I graduate, have 3-4 years of making $40-50,000 while working 60-80 hours a week (80 is the cap, and it's really an open joke since many students falsify their hours anyways to stay under it). This doesn't even take into account the lost wages during undergrad and medical school (and people like me, grad school as well) or interest on the loan principle.



Once you_ have_ the loan, you are in debt to the amount you need to make for the next payment. When _planning_ the loan, then you consider the larger picture. Otherwise, we would all take out loans we can't repay, or forego taking loans we need to live a better life, INCLUDING making payments. If they are making so much more money, how come cabbies aren't retiring at age 40 and buying second homes?

I had co-workers panicking because their houses were financially "under water". They could make payments, they could wait out the slump unless forced to sell and even then they might not make back their investment but would still "survive and operate" (unless the had mortgages they didn't mention). Gotta focus down.
=================
This site's owner/operators have been doing this for years without compensation other than our snappy repartee. Send money. (Cookies are nice too).


----------



## Achilles (Dec 10, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I'll probably have around $4-500,000 in debt when I graduate, have 3-4 years of making $40-50,000 while working 60-80 hours a week (80 is the cap, and it's really an open joke since many students falsify their hours anyways to stay under it). This doesn't even take into account the lost wages during undergrad and medical school (and people like me, grad school as well) or interest on the loan principle.



That 3-4 years of 40-50 k is as a resident right?


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 10, 2012)

Can we get a Platinum Avatar? Or Titanium? Or tungsten?...

PS: I trademark* MYCROFFT and any name that contains those letters in that order and proximity.





*dibs


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 10, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> Can we get a Platinum Avatar? Or Titanium? Or tungsten?...
> 
> PS: I trademark* MYCROFFT and any name that contains those letters in that order and proximity.
> 
> ...



Then I'm gonna switch the first F with the second one. The letters won't be in the same order then


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 10, 2012)

firefite said:


> Then I'm gonna switch the first F with the second one. The letters won't be in the same order then




R.   M     c   f     f      t     o         y 
is still available


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Dec 11, 2012)

Nope.  Not paying for jack unless it makes me "ban proof"!


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 11, 2012)

*Name changes*

Great idea, like a starter house (or marriage), start out as "ArteryalSpurrt911" and move over to "Dave" or some such.

Another site I belong to has a name history listed and visible for each member in their profile.

I suggest people freeze their avatar for a few months after changing their name, and pick an avatar with large features, not teeny tiny details no one sees anyway. (Make an avatar museum in each member's album?).


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 11, 2012)

Just because I like you guys  Missed this thread the other day! Oh, and my name will most certainly be changing.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 11, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> Great idea, like a starter house (or marriage), start out as "ArteryalSpurrt911" and move over to "Dave" or some such.



This made me laugh.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 14, 2012)

How about offering the new "Titanium Membership" free to_ moderators emeritii_ after say a year's service?


----------



## MMiz (Dec 15, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> Great idea, like a starter house (or marriage), start out as "ArteryalSpurrt911" and move over to "Dave" or some such.
> 
> Another site I belong to has a name history listed and visible for each member in their profile.
> 
> I suggest people freeze their avatar for a few months after changing their name, and pick an avatar with large features, not teeny tiny details no one sees anyway. (Make an avatar museum in each member's album?).


The name change history is a really good idea, thanks.  Hopefully we can do it at EMTLife.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Dec 15, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> $70k is about my loans for a year, give or take, including living expenses.



Yeah, i'm looking at about 450-500k when i'm done with everything 

Also, your EMS trinity in your signature has 4 things in it.  It's really more of a quadrinity...


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 28, 2012)

Jon said:


> You could always be MedicRob.... Oh. Wait. Never mind. Forget I said that.
> 
> Sadly there are many names where someone signed up and then has barely, if ever, posted. It's a bummer, but we can't do anything about it.



If they were smart they'd come back and SELL the names. Maybe get some Linden Dollars for them.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 10, 2013)

Premium Member as of now.


----------

